# Jennings Carbon XLRS "Pearson" Cam Tune (w/Photos!)



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Brings back wonderful memories...IMOH..that was an amaizing bow, I actually won a world championship with it, also with fingers.

I know you said the bow had been set for fingers...is that the way your going to shoot it or is a release going to be used?

Either way...do yourself a big favour and work off the front burger botton hole.

If your using a release, don't knock below the arrow...use a loop and you should have pretty good nock travel....don't be too worried...most of these..two cams as well had to be shot with a very high nock position especially when using fingers.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

I would start by puting the string and cable on the middle positions and getting the drawlength set to the correct length marked on the sticker then check the paper again.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Great idea!*

NMP,
Thanks for that great idea! I had missed the thought - - why not baseline it? And, chances are good the middle position is baseline. 

Saturday, I did just that. It DID make a big difference. Arrows have gone from 4+" nock down rip in paper to just a 1-2" nock left rip. Yes-- I am a right handed, finger shooter, so a slight side rip is a good starting point.

I did untwist the cable a bit, to restore a shorter draw length. I just do not know that is the correct tune position for this single cam.

Now on to fine tuning the rest!

Anyhow, if anyone has any literature for this bow, please PM me or create a Reply, here. I would love to follow up with you.

Many thanks,
Steelhat Hal
Alexandria, VA


----------

